# Is there a key for the site symbols?



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

Sorry if this exists, I did try to find this before posting.

What do the little symbols like "!" mean on the inbox logo for a thread? Also others?

Thanks in advance for answering or pointing to an answer.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

You don't mean the triangle with the !, the report button, right?

I'm not sure what the "inbox logo" is. Could you clarify.


----------



## Yosemite (Aug 23, 2016)

When someone starts a thread they can choose an icon which will be displayed in your control panel next to the thread title.

It means nothing.


----------

